# Congrats Sam and Cory



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Way to go Sambow and archery1
Might fine shooting!
Cory, 3rd in the unlimited flights! Can we say Terry Ragsdale in the making.

Sam, just won her first national tournament ever! 

HECK YES

See you both in Yankton.


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

GO SAMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Great shootin!


And by the way....the little bratt won a signed crispy off of me. Closest to the center first shot at 60. Yea....she donuted it. Mine just wasn't good enough to compete......



Great shootin!


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I have to admit Cory was on fire this weekend!!! ya we got to shoot with eachother on sunday....made it an eventful day lol...full of crispies won by both of us....now we have to wait until outdoor nationals to shootoff again!! i guess i'll really have to get some practice in so i can win more crispies!!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Meh, the crispies at outdoor nationals will be won by, that's right ME:wink: 
I keed!


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Sam o Sam...........



Is it not bad enough that you are torturing yourself waiting for yankton...but now have your hopes up of winning a crispie and will only come to dissapointment as I steal them all away on a cake walk to candy land??? 

Poor Sam.......Such a nice girl...losing her money....





You better throw some water on me, because this fire is getting out of control. Ooooohhhhhh....how ready I am.....  


Cya in yankton hopefully!!


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

archery1 said:


> Sam o Sam...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Throw some water on ya....how bout i throw u in the lake instead:wink: you are obviously not thinking clear if u think im givin up anther crispie!!....i know.. u must still be in awe after watching me shoot and take ur money on sunday!!


I thought u said u were always nice to me cory?!?!?!? just remember who can help u out on the yankton courses with all my tips and tricks......just keep that in mind:wink:


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

I am always nice to you Sam. We're best friends. You know, salt and pepper...peas and carrots....Spaggetti and meat sauce....

 





Ok ok, I'm still having recurrences of sunday when you whiped me.....



That shall change moahahhaha.


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

Congrats, Guys! I wish I could have been there to see you guys dominate. Oh, well. I just hope you behaved yourselves, I don't know who keeps you in line when I'm not there...lol


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Oh liz be glad u weren't there cuz u prolly would have gotten dragged into the crispie battle!!! lol just kiddin it woulda been great if u were there to! but i guess we'll all just have to wait until states till we're all together again...we'll both have to get some crispies from cory there:wink: ...unless ur thinkin bout yankton?!?!? 


Oh no cory is turning evil!!!!! ahhhhhhh run for ur lives!!!!! do best friends smacktalk w/ eachother cory????  :wink: lol


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Yes....best friends can smack talk....because they have a mutual respect thing where it is ok.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Yeah we got respect for eachother even if we get stomped on by the other :wink: and what would tournaments be without smacktalk....lame...it wouldnt be nearly as fun and interesting now would it!!!!


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Sam....For the majority....it wasn't me stomping on you..........



























I ran over you with a bulldozer!!!! 




But then.....I got ran over too.....so we're even....


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

sambow said:


> Yeah we got respect for eachother even if we get stomped on by the other :wink: and what would tournaments be without smacktalk....lame...it wouldnt be nearly as fun and interesting now would it!!!!


Who taught you how to properly over use lame????????????? Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
don't forget awkward and the other lovely things i taught you...

Cory, you best be watching out....Sam and I are going to be coming home from Yankton with loads of crispies....hopefully a couple from you!

Katie


----------

